# BMW 3 Series



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'm considering changing my 9 year old Octavia VRS for a BMW F30 3 Series. I've been looking at either a 328i or a 330i. I like the M Sport spec and know which options need to be ticked. 

I'm sure a few of you might own one of these. If so how do you find them? Is there any common issues I need to be aware of? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I absolutely love mine. I bought new last Feb. It has been faultless bar the creaking from around the doors. The dealer applied ptfe tape to the trim where the door seals meet the body and it's been silent ever since. Heated seats are great, and the M Sport plus pack is a must (Hk music system, tints, 19" Alloys) as is the sport auto box. Definitely spec the split fold rear seat. I wish I had added the storage pack and birds eye camera. I don't have pro nav, but have read mixed reviews from those that have it (see bimmerpost). 

I love it. Good luck,

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Cooks. I currently have heated seats and the upgraded Sat nav in the Octavia so don't want to loose these.

Will be going for an auto box this time. I fancy a change

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The sport auto is definitely worth speccing. If you go for a saloon, definitely get the split folding rear seat. Probably the best £255 I spent last year lol. Otherwise, the rear seat is fixed and doesn't fold at all. 

Are you thinking saloon or touring. The touring has the electric tailgate as standard.

Cooks



Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Will be a saloon. I'd love new but the money you loose and cost is too high for me so looking at approved used 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was loaned a 3 series 220d and it was lovely, comfy, nice slick auto box and well refined, not much in the way of toys though, but being a loan car I guess you would expect it, what ever you go for you will love it I'm sure, they are very well engineered cars. Let us know how you get on and post pics up after you've taken delivery.


----------



## brodders1979 (Apr 17, 2017)

I recently purchased a 320d m sport + auto and love it. As mentioned before the sport + with the hk surround sound and 19 inch alloys are a great spec if you can find the right car approved used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I had the F31 330d m sport for 3 years was faultless and with 8 speed sport auto I was converted to auto great box, the 19'' wheels needed to set the car off IMHO with big arches.
I had adaptive suspension a good edition if you like comfort as well as sports handling, all be it some prefer the passive set up.

Plenty around to choose for me I would go for the 6 cylinder just for the sound alone such a peach of an engine


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Defiantly decided on the auto box as it's time for a change. 19's do look good on these cars . Never seen one with adaptive suspension. Do BMW have a term for this?

Not lots of choice for me based on being a petrol msport auto with lots of the high cost options ticked

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

J306TD said:


> Defiantly decided on the auto box as it's time for a change. 19's do look good on these cars . Never seen one with adaptive suspension. Do BMW have a term for this?
> 
> Not lots of choice for me based on being a petrol msport auto with lots of the high cost options ticked
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sometimes salesman don't have a clue there is a site you can check the spec of a particular car pop over to bimmerposts f30 section friendly bunch , Adaptive you will know in idrive settings if option to set drivetrain and chassis to sport , or front strut tops will have wires out of top of the strut


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Sometimes salesman don't have a clue there is a site you can check the spec of a particular car pop over to bimmerposts f30 section friendly bunch , Adaptive you will know in idrive settings if option to set drivetrain and chassis to sport , or front strut tops will have wires out of top of the strut


Ah thanks for that. I did find one car at a BMW dealer and they just emailed the order sheet over to me to see the options and spec of the car

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Get the chassis number and type into etk.cc to see all options
(Last 7 digits)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Did look at the 3er before settling on wife's IS300h. 

As we wanted a used car, those were the only ones we looked at - 328i is a good flexible engine - makes an awkward noise though

Did see a few with huge vertical scratches down the windows though - I think they had seal problems


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Did look at the 3er before settling on wife's IS300h.
> 
> As we wanted a used car, those were the only ones we looked at - 328i is a good flexible engine - makes an awkward noise though
> 
> Did see a few with huge vertical scratches down the windows though - I think they had seal problems


Thanks I'll keep an eye out for noise and window scratches

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've got a 335 xdrive with adaptive and it's very good, if you get an xdrive without, they actually sit a bit higher and look a bit jacked up.

Agree with the split seat comments, my only regret.

If you were interested in a diesel, there will be a whole heap of two year lease 335s hitting the 2nd hand market soon, maybe sept/oct time, they were being offered at crazy prices and a lot of those deals are coming to an end.


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

hi there, I am currently selling my f30 335d Xdrive msport. its a brilliant car to drive, but miss my hot hatches too much so going back to possibly a golf GTD. 

yeah the above posts are correct, the folding seats are a must, adaptive suspension is also good when chucking it round corners.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Test drove a 335i yesterday. Ticks all the boxes but price is a tad high at the moment. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Put deposit down today on the car

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

J306TD said:


> Put deposit down today on the car
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What did you go for?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Kerr said:


> What did you go for?


335i msport activehybrid3

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

J306TD said:


> 335i msport activehybrid3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Interesting choice. I've no experience of the hybrids.

Best of luck and let us know. Enjoy.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Interesting choice. I've no experience of the hybrids.
> 
> Best of luck and let us know. Enjoy.


It's a self regenerating system. It's mainly used at below 15mph.

Will update with pics when I pick it up

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I sold my E46 M3 a month or so ago and replaced it with a F30 LCI 320d.

I looked at the petrol versions but the ones i wanted were out of my price range so ended up with the diesel which im happy with, gearbox it quick, they pretty fast for a 4 pot and the M performance brake a bloody good.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Picked the car up today










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

J306TD said:


> Picked the car up today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely, mate. Health to drive!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Lovely, mate. Health to drive!!
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Cheers Cooks. Yes it's great to drive  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

J306TD said:


> 335i msport activehybrid3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I haven't seen this model before what is the performance like in terms of power, 0-60 and mpg?

It looks great BTW.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> I haven't seen this model before what is the performance like in terms of power, 0-60 and mpg?
> 
> It looks great BTW.


Power is the usual 306bhp unit plus a 54hp battery pack. 0-60 is 5.1 seconds. Mpg I got 38 around town and home again

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, that's a bit of a rare beast then bud. Is it xDrive?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Wow, that's a bit of a rare beast then bud. Is it xDrive?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not. 99% of the petrol xDrives are 320i's

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

J306TD said:


> Unfortunately not. 99% of the petrol xDrives are 320i's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


BMW do my head in! I just don't know why all there more powerful petrol cars don't come in Xdrive!?!?

I love the look of BMWs and am so tempted by a 340i M Sport but I'm so scared/weary of rwd in a performance car. I don't want a car I'm always nervous about driving and concerned it will get stuck as I spend a lot of time in winter parking on wet muddy grass watching my boy play football!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

tmitch45 said:


> BMW do my head in! I just don't know why all there more powerful petrol cars don't come in Xdrive!?!?
> 
> I love the look of BMWs and am so tempted by a 340i M Sport but I'm so scared/weary of rwd in a performance car. I don't want a car I'm always nervous about driving and concerned it will get stuck as I spend a lot of time in winter parking on wet muddy grass watching my boy play football!


No room to fit X Drive to the Activehybrid 3


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> BMW do my head in! I just don't know why all there more powerful petrol cars don't come in Xdrive!?!?
> 
> I love the look of BMWs and am so tempted by a 340i M Sport but I'm so scared/weary of rwd in a performance car. I don't want a car I'm always nervous about driving and concerned it will get stuck as I spend a lot of time in winter parking on wet muddy grass watching my boy play football!


I know where you are coming from. I'd have preferred Xdrive just for the extra grip it offers. I suppose it also comes down to how you drive and experience of 'performance' cars

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

J306TD said:


> I know where you are coming from. I'd have preferred Xdrive just for the extra grip it offers. I suppose it also comes down to how you drive and experience of 'performance' cars
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


There are a number of reasons but apart from anything else xdrive will give more performance off the line and make the car feel safer and more planted during normal driving. I'm pretty used to hot hatches and we all know in the wet in winter pulling out from side roads onto busy main roads can be pretty challenging but I understand FWD and feel I can control them proficiently with RWD I'd be concerned abut facing the wrong way? In other European countries and the US the 340i and 440i are both available in xdrive and from looking at forums there is debate as to if the lack of xdrive in the UK is due to lack of demand because UK customers like the RWD feel or if it cannot be fitted with LHD cars? Either way if they released a 440i or 340i with xdrive they would have my order tomorrow. Interestingly the new 540i comes in xdrive. To add to this I go to work early in the mornings so in winter I am often in wet and frozen conditions.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

A 10 year old RWD with traction control will never end up the wrong way round - you've got to be wanting to do it on purpose. It's not as bad as you think.

Yes xdrive feels more 'planted' but it also makes the car more inert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

My BMW Alpina D3 was my first RWD and I don't know why some people scare monger about getting it wrong? You drive according to weather conditions, bit it wet or icy. I have never had a problem in the ice or snow, on 265/30/19 tyres. I get the best tyres I can for the car and it stays on the road the right way!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> BMW do my head in! I just don't know why all there more powerful petrol cars don't come in Xdrive!?!?
> 
> I love the look of BMWs and am so tempted by a 340i M Sport but I'm so scared/weary of rwd in a performance car. I don't want a car I'm always nervous about driving and concerned it will get stuck as I spend a lot of time in winter parking on wet muddy grass watching my boy play football!


You make a very good point for loads of every day drivers, but I have twice done handlings tests in xdrive and RWD 3 series similar cars wet and dry through cones and round a tights track and came second out of 70 their at the event but I was faster in the RWD in the wet on that tight circuit with some basic car skills I learned for 1980's rear drive cars with little traction or electronic aids.

Do I think BMW and merc should all have AWD option yes would I have specced AWD in my AMG not likely for what im doing with it, but after the reviews and me getting a test drive of the new E class AMG AWD advanced system I may change my mind.
I just love the hankering down off the rear end coming out a tight corner and having to feather your throttle to gain best traction and keep the car pointing in the right direction, all adds to the fun as why I love performance RWD cars, but hey love the wifes F56 JCW just as much but different fun


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Arvi said:


> My BMW Alpina D3 was my first RWD and I don't know why some people scare monger about getting it wrong? You drive according to weather conditions, bit it wet or icy. I have never had a problem in the ice or snow, on 265/30/19 tyres. I get the best tyres I can for the car and it stays on the road the right way!


Do you get winter tyres?


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Do you get winter tyres?


I did last year but it was fairly mild winter.

I think it was about 4 years ago when we had snow and I travelled around with no issues - that was on Falken Tyres that the car came with, now on Michelin Super Sports.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Arvi said:


> I did last year but it was fairly mild winter.
> 
> I think it was about 4 years ago when we had snow and I travelled around with no issues - that was on Falken Tyres that the car came with, now on Michelin Super Sports.


I think maybe I need to wait for some wet weather and then go for a test drive?

As mentioned I am also worried about getting stuck in muddy fields when I take my boy to football games. Lots got stuck last year at various games and auto box and RWD I'm told aren't the best combination?


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Ah yes. I have only been in one muddy field after a Wolf Run and it wasn't too bad but can't comment on regularl off roading. I have a manual so auto may be a different story.

I can't remember where I read RWD with winter tyres on the BMWs was better than X Drive, it may have just been post on a motoring forum rather than fact though.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Cleaned the exhaust up today. Not 100% but better

Before

















After

















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

